# Puppy eating dirt and pebbles????



## dbellamore (Feb 10, 2005)

Ten week old Crocker, who has been with us for only a week, has developed a love for dirt and pebbles. I can't keep him away from all the dirt and stones because we live in the country.

He is totally supervised when he goes out, so right now it's not a problem. But we have a huge fenced dog area where we eventually want to put him in for possibly a couple of hours at a time.

So, my questions...is there anything I can do to discourage this behavior?. Will eating small pebbles and dirt hurt him? 

Thanks!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no advice for how to stop the behavior (but I'm sure someone will come along who can help) but yes, it can hurt him. Stones can get backed up in the intestinal tract and back up his whole system and require emergency surgery or kill him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that most puppies go through the pebble gobbling stage which yes can be dangerous. You will just need to supervise Crocker untill he becomes disinterested in them. As for eating dirt, all my dogs have eat dirt and still do occasionally and it has never hurt them that I know of.


----------



## Milkshakes00 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hiro eats dirt like it's his kibble. He loves the grass and the dirt, and he loves to dig. I can only imagine it's the husky, but none the less, I don't think dirt and grass will give him much of a problem.

He doesn't go after rocks, but I would never let him chew on a rock to begin with. Not only is it damaging to their stomach, but it will ruin their teeth, also.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I have had the same problem with my 4 month old GSD when I got him at 2 months. I can't put him in the outdoor kennel because the bottom is covered with pea gravel. I hope he outgrows it. /sigh


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

You just described my little boy! I used rocks to teach mine the "leave it" command and he does fabulous with the command now for everything else but the rocks I originally taught him on. lol I just watch him like a hawk when he's outside and sometimes have to pull the rocks out of his mouth myself. 

He isn't as bad with rocks anymore like he used to be but has since moved on to wanting to chew sticks which I'm worried will splinter. 

I've given up on the dirt and grass eating


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

All puppies do this.

Tell them "leave it" when they do it. Do the same thing on walks. Eventually they catch on. My puppy goes for lava rocks and loves grass.

Grass is perfectly fine. All dogs eat it from time to time. The rocks is a teething thing. GSD puppies will chew metal if you let them. 

You could walk them on a long leash (cheapo 25/50 footer nylon rope one) in the backyard to help train them "leave it", and the same leash is great for teaching come/stays.

The next stage is...

I know I am not supposed to have this, so I am going to grab it and run around with it like a trophy! That is where my dog currently is lol.

Just takes time. Once the new teeth are in they will be over it. You can also get a kiddie pool, and make one of their favorite balls an "outside ball". Maybe a empty milk jug, gatorade bottle with the wrapper off.

When they are bored and teething? They are going to chew on something. Give them a lot of options, and they don't all have to be expensive dog toys.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

kateydog said:


> Maybe a empty milk jug, gatorade bottle with the wrapper off.
> 
> When they are bored and teething? They are going to chew on something. Give them a lot of options, and they don't all have to be expensive dog toys.


It's funny you mentioned that because we gave ours an empty milk jug last night and you would've thought it was the best toy ever!


----------



## dbellamore (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks for all the advice and encouragement.

It's been so long since I've had a puppy, I've forgotten all their quirks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

remove all rocks, sticks or anything that may harm your
pup from the fenced in area. build a pen and clear the 
ground.


----------

